# Orange wine



## Kivanc (Feb 10, 2022)

Today the fermentation of my orange wine finished at 1030. I started to ferment a 2.11 gallons of ripe orange must:

20 oranges

Sugar to 1.091 s.g. (Just after the first fermentation I put an additional sugar which raise the s.g to 1.040)

1 cup of raisins

2 tps of yeast nutrient

15% tolerant Bioferm Yeast

I peeled the oranges and removed the white pith as much as I can and dropped them in a blender. Then I mixed the liquefied oranges with the sugar, raisins and yeast nutrient in primary. I added additional 1.32 gallons of water. I added the yeast when it reached twice the growth in the starter. The must is fermented for 10 days; When it dropped to 990, I added sugar to 1.040 and transferred it to secondary putting the raisins aside. 13,53% alc. vol.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 10, 2022)

Yum. I might have to try making an orange wine!!


----------



## Kivanc (Feb 20, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> Yum. I might have to try making an orange wine!!


I advise you to make orange wine; you can taste the sweet flavor of orange while drinking. I love it


----------

